# Very early pregnancy symptoms



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi
Could anyone tell me if it possible to experience pregnancy symptoms as early as 10 days after a possbile conception. Have been feeling nauseous for the past 3 days and breasts rather on the sore side (more sore than pmt!). Nipples feel weird too (tmi!) I am day 29, but always have about 34-42 day cycles.
It will be too early to do an hpt yet - next weekend will be about right I think - hard to know as tried natural cycle.
Any replies gratefully recieved!


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes - the embryo typically implants 6 to 12 days after conception - the average about 7 or 8 days... Once implanted the hormones produced by the embryo enter your bloodstream and the levels double every 2 to 3 days. It's these hormones that make you feel sick etc. Home PG tests might be able to detect the hormones 10 days after conception but more usually at 14 days after (ie day 28 of the cycle). If you are on day 29 now it might be worth you having a go....

Good Luck


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Hi.

Yes it is possible to start feeling early symptoms.  I am currently on 8DPO and am taking clomid.  I saw the fertility nurse yesterday to get blood taken to check my progesterone and I said that I had been feeling slightly nauseated from time to time and have very sore nipples.  This only started from Tuesday onwards, Ive not had it before now, so she definately thinks I'm pregnant although only a HPT will confirm this.  I have to wait until atleast tuesday before testing although really shouldnt test until next friday.  

I wish you luck,  as the nurse said.. many women start experiencing symptoms only a few days after ovulation.


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all, Thanks for your replies. I did a clearblue digital which was bfn this morning at what I estimate to be 10/11 DPO. Still could be too early, but think its neg now.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

I'd give it at least another 2 days as HCG is very slight at this early and only a very sensitive test would be able to detect it. HCG doubles every 48-36hrs in early pg so if you test in 2-3 days hopefully you may see something if using an early test. Some tests may not show anything until 14dpo. 
Some pg symptoms are unfortunately not pg at all. But fingers crossed for you this is a BFP!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree. Dont get too down about it being a BFN yet. wait a few days and let us know how you get on! 
Good Luck 
Petal pie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Wishing you lots of luck 

I agree with some of the other ladies...around ovulation onwards I always get aches/pains/twinges, nausea, bloatedness, frequent peeing, sore heavy veiny boobs, itchy nipples...all things that could be seen as early pg symptoms...but I've had these exact same symptoms during the months I've not conceived as well as those that I did get BFP...no difference at all... 

Implantation takes place between around 5-12 days past ovulation so if you had late implantation eg 10/12 dpo then an hpt may not be sensitive enough to detect hcg hormone. Only once implantation is well underway will hcg hormone start to be released...
If you had early implantation around 5dpo then it could be that you would experience these early pg symptoms although earlier than around 5dpo (before possible implantation) its unlikely to be pg symptoms as no hcg hormone being released. A rise in progesterone (following ovulation) can also cause very similar symptoms.

Although I ovulate naturally I took clomid for 6mths to "boost"...the clomid side effects, pg & AF symptoms are pretty much the same so no idea what was happening...soooo frustrating 

Keeping fingers crossed for you that your symptoms result in a positive outcome  

Check out this website...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

Take care  
Natasha


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice site Natasha: Can't wait to get a positive and use it to track my baby's weekly growth.

Hi Herbaltea - you're very brave doing a test so early. I'm day 10 today and like you have been noticing every possible pregnancy symptom from secreting areola glands, AF pains and rapid heart beats all of a sudden. At least our symptoms are giving us some positive hope, which we don't get very often on this fertility journey.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

,

i just got my BFP on friday just gone, my first sickly feelings came on day 14 after IUI basting ...

i did have lots of syptoms through the 2ww which eased off after about 10 days, but they were from the HCG ...

 ...
Sweetcheeks xxx


----------

